# Benutzerdefinierter Typ nicht definiert



## Sniperdennis (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich kriege an dieser stelle 
	
	
	



```
Dim frmTMP As New frmWinsock
```
 ein Fehler beim Kompilieren: Benutzerdefinierter Typ nicht definiert.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Alex F. (4. Januar 2008)

dir fehlt der Verweis auf das control

Grüsse bb


----------



## Sniperdennis (4. Januar 2008)

Jo danke, aber ich kriegs irgendwie trotzdem nicht hin ein Autoupdate ins Programm zu intigrieren. Die meldung besteht irgendwie weiter ---> http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop75.php


----------

